# Screwball



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Just received some of these ball watch back removers. I think they are brilliant.

Quick and easy without marking the backs.

Just squeeze + twist simultaneously

Opens 98% of all screwed glass display backs much faster than any other tool

Soft plastic screwball, grips on screw-back cases and opens them with one twist

Very good for polished steelb acks and display case backs as they provide the best adhesive grip

Less suitable for small diameter and rough surface like titanium backs as contact area and grip may be too little

Leaves no marks and no scratches on your case back like many other case openers may do if not used really carefully

With needle valve for inflation with an yneedle pump in case it will loose some pressure some time



On the website now at only Â£6.95


----------



## Koopa (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi, am new to the forum , but have been repairing watches for 6 years. started using this 'ball' a year or so ago. takes a while to get hang of but once mastered it's a brilliant tool! prevents over stretching the gaskets with too tight a refit of the case back. no scratches (although way beyond that now lol!) also i find if it doesn't grip quick rub on the trousers, cricket ball style!, and works a charm!

def worth it!

kate :thumbsup:


----------

